# Easiest way to get rid of flowers in AC:NL?



## mynameismew (Apr 3, 2015)

I HAVE SO MANY FLOWERS.



like way too many, my entire beach is covered in flowers, and the area next to the beach is filled with them, its horrible!!


just wondering what's the easiest way in your opinion?


----------



## ashubii (Apr 3, 2015)

You can sell them at retail, but you might be able to give them away or sell them to people on the forums depending on the type! Hybrids especially seem to be heavily sought after c:


----------



## Giga (Apr 3, 2015)

Run through them. *ALL OF THEM!!!*


----------



## Spooky. (Apr 3, 2015)

haha I agree, if you want to get rid of them fast just run over them repeatedly until they poof. It's kind of a good stress reliever too, especially if you're able to swear at your game while you stomp them to death haha


----------



## roseflower (Apr 3, 2015)

Sell them, give them away, or dig them up with a shovel. Running through them is too time consuming c:


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (Apr 3, 2015)

Sell them or dig them up.


----------



## CrossAnimal (Apr 3, 2015)

I sell the ones I want to get rid of. Not much money in it but a bell is a bell.


----------



## Candy83 (Apr 3, 2015)

mynameismew said:


> I HAVE SO MANY FLOWERS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




_*A suggestion:*_ If you space for a new human character (if this is applicable), create one. Have that new character do clean-up with the flowers. You can get rid of that character after you're done with your project.


----------



## pillow bunny (Apr 3, 2015)

I'll pick them for you lol


----------



## LunaLemons (Apr 3, 2015)

If you have any still I'm looking for a couple red lilies and red and white roses if you don't want them?


----------



## Vizionari (Apr 3, 2015)

I just dig them up with a shovel because I'm lazy lol


----------



## MindlessPatch (Apr 3, 2015)

Dig them up, though if that's too time consuming maybe host a giveaway and bring people to where your flowers are and have them take them? Saves you the trouble of digging them all up.


----------



## Hirosuka (Apr 3, 2015)

There are people who need flowers and are short of them. It's not the quickest way..but it helps out everyone which is a pleasuring feeling ^-^ depending on the type of person you are. There's also the option of running over them repeatedly


----------



## tae (Apr 3, 2015)

Giga said:


> Run through them. *ALL OF THEM!!!*



this is so fun to do to flowers i don't like / want. like the abundant reds and yellows that grow randomly. what i don't give to my boyfriend for his town, i stack them in bunches and take out my frustration on them by running through them until they poof.

it's such a stress reliever. 


but like others have said above- selling them, both at re-tail and to people on the forums is a great way to rid yourself of unwanted flowers. but once again depending on type will determine how much you get for them. sometimes it's nice to just be a nice guy and give them away!


----------



## mynameismew (Apr 3, 2015)

Gosh, I have plenty of red lilies if you'd like them!! 


I need my red and white roses though, so apologies!!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Running through them is very fun, but I need to get rid of large quantities at a quite fast pace... and that usually doesn't cut it. 

But the ideas of giving away is very good, I might do that but I feel people don't exactly need my boring plain flowers? I don't usually make hybrids, so I don't think all my yellow tulips are very needed, you know? I'll think about selling them, but I have a lot.... I mean a lot. Like massive fields of flowers that I don't need, plus I time travel a bit so... Yep!! I might stage a giveaway. 


Thank you all for your help, and any further more ideas would be wonderful!!


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 3, 2015)

You could try letting people come over to take some for money/free or if they're just normal flowers, I'd just run through them. Much faster than picking them up and running back and forth to retail when you're not even getting much for them anyways.


----------



## mynameismew (Apr 3, 2015)

Weirdly, it takes me like 3 minutes to run through (and destroy) like 9 flowers, its somehow really hard for me, and as I have like 300 flowers, it would be a long time... (maybe. math is for nerds, sorry nerds)

I usually use a shovel... it works well... sometimes...


----------



## ashubii (Apr 4, 2015)

I think you'd be surprised by the people who'd like your plain flowers! 
I really love the yellow tulips, honestly, and plain white lilies. You could always just have people visit and pick up the flowers they want or need for you. If it were me I'd organize them on my beach or something according to type, but that's probably a ton of work xD


----------



## NightDelight (Apr 4, 2015)

lol u can give them to me I need like a lot 

In all serious though, selling or giving them away will get rid of them quick!


----------



## GoldenTerrabyte (Apr 4, 2015)

Invite some peeps over for a flower running party!


----------



## mynameismew (Apr 4, 2015)

ashubii said:


> I think you'd be surprised by the people who'd like your plain flowers!
> I really love the yellow tulips, honestly, and plain white lilies. You could always just have people visit and pick up the flowers they want or need for you. If it were me I'd organize them on my beach or something according to type, but that's probably a ton of work xD



ive got them all along my beach and its pretty but id much rather murder them all violently and quickerly

- - - Post Merge - - -



NightDelight said:


> lol u can give them to me I need like a lot
> 
> In all serious though, selling or giving them away will get rid of them quick!



i would give them all to you just take them jeez i dont need them

- - - Post Merge - - -



GoldenTerrabyte said:


> Invite some peeps over for a flower running party!



wow what a fun party i know what im doing for my birthday


----------



## Peebers (Apr 4, 2015)

Give them to me?? )


----------



## mynameismew (Apr 4, 2015)

Peebers said:


> Give them to me?? )



if you want them you can have them 


im serious 


just take all of them. for free. idec.


----------



## NightDelight (Apr 4, 2015)

Could I really come over right now and grab some? Cause I would love toomg!!


----------



## mynameismew (Apr 4, 2015)

NightDelight said:


> Could I really come over right now and grab some? Cause I would love toomg!!



if you dont take the red and white roses, we dont have a problem. 


like just add me and ill add you and can take the mountains of flowers i own.


----------



## GoldenTerrabyte (Apr 4, 2015)

Here, add me too! I'm bored right now, I'll come over and take some flowers off your hands for my own town!


----------



## NightDelight (Apr 4, 2015)

Alright, finishing up something and I will head over! Promise I wont take any roses, I am more into tulips anyway! Thanks!!


----------



## mynameismew (Apr 4, 2015)

GoldenTerrabyte said:


> Here, add me too! I'm bored right now, I'll come over and take some flowers off your hands for my own town!



added. ill open my gates. please dont take any red or white roses pls <3 (or take any fruit or ruin any paths)


----------



## Shax (Apr 4, 2015)

If you've got any white lilies I'd love to get on that.


----------



## GoldenTerrabyte (Apr 4, 2015)

Oh yeah, I'll stay off the roses as well, I don't need any in specific so that's fine by me! And if you need cherries I'll bring some of those if you want! I have too many of them.


----------



## mynameismew (Apr 4, 2015)

Shax said:


> If you've got any white lilies I'd love to get on that.



i gave most of my white lilies away ~


----------



## NightDelight (Apr 4, 2015)

Adding you rn! Tell me when gates are open!


----------



## mynameismew (Apr 4, 2015)

also most flowers are on the beach.


----------



## Peebers (Apr 4, 2015)

ok added your fc!! i'm coming to take dem flowerrssssss


----------



## mynameismew (Apr 4, 2015)

Peebers said:


> ok added your fc!! i'm coming to take dem flowerrssssss



my gate is open and i cant add ur fc... idk wanna do it later??


----------



## Peebers (Apr 4, 2015)

Rlly? yea sure


----------



## mynameismew (Apr 4, 2015)

ok tell you when im free


----------



## ashubii (Apr 4, 2015)

mynameismew said:


> ive got them all along my beach and its pretty but id much rather murder them all violently and quickerly



Lol! I just meant it'd be easier to let people snag them if they were on the beach and organized, but I understand your plight! If you still have a bunch by tomorrow evening and want to be rid of them, I'd love to come take a few off your hands. I just won't be able to trade until sometime tomorrow night, unfortunately. But feel free to PM me tomorrow if you do!


----------



## mynameismew (Apr 4, 2015)

I've got a couple dozen flowers left! They're mainly on the beach, and rules: please dont take anything that does not belong to you, no white or red roses (or purple roses around my house and pinks tulips around the recycling centre) and bring a dive suit if you'd like the yellow daisies on the other side of the beach area  


_feel free to take the pink rose in front of the rock_ add me and ill add you, gate will be open in a few )


----------



## Peebers (Apr 4, 2015)

Can you add me now? c:


----------



## mynameismew (Apr 4, 2015)

yep, already done C:

- - - Post Merge - - -

omg thank u everyone who came to my town to clean up and take flowers ur all angels bc now my town looks heavenly thank u guys so much my town has never looked better 

amen 2k15 thank u all!!!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 4, 2015)

Give them away to people who want them, have a big flower giveaway and just invite people in to take them, running through them is super fun but digging them up takes less time. If I have just a few of them I like running in tight circles till them poof. It's almost too much fun. (I have been doing this with all my yellow flowers in my pink town)


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Apr 4, 2015)

Dig them up with a shovel and then save and quit (dont fill in the holes) when you next get on your game all the holes will be filled in for you~


----------



## 64BitGuy (Apr 4, 2015)

One word: Shovel.


----------



## tokkio (Apr 4, 2015)

If I were you, I'd sell them at Re-Tail instead of digging them up hahah 

but I'd also run through them, as it is somewhat of a stress reliever lmaooo


----------



## AllisonCypress (Apr 5, 2015)

Sell them or dig them up XD


----------



## kwark (Apr 5, 2015)

Grab a shovel and uproot them!


----------



## gigi (Apr 5, 2015)

Giga said:


> Run through them. *ALL OF THEM!!!*


this


----------

